

The beautiful art of book binding - todd8
http://forreadingaddicts.co.uk/the-classics/the-beautiful-art-of-book-binding/287

======
Diti
Another relevant video about artisanal book making:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9a5hH5idQc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9a5hH5idQc)
– a timelapse of the making of a limited edition book (35 books).

